

Flight, an event-driven web framework from Twitter - tilt
http://flightjs.github.io/

======
petecoop
This has been around since the start of 2013, I think Twitter are actually
moving away from it. Reddit discussion from yesterday:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/javascript/comments/39qu3p/flightjs...](https://www.reddit.com/r/javascript/comments/39qu3p/flightjs_an_eventdriven_web_framework_from_twitter/)

~~~
ziles88
Jesus... 2013, already tossed to the side.

------
ziles88
Please, no. Stop the JS framework insanity. There is zero room for this, it
will benefit nobody, and just add static to already successful frameworks. If
you disagree, just ask yourself whens the last time anybody said, "I think we
need more variety in JS frameworks".

There isn't even an explanation on why they built this or released it, only
that, "oh hey guys it's event driven". ASP.NET did this over a decade ago
Twitter, but thanks for coming out.

~~~
numbnuts
It's funny. If you transplant ziles88's comment to when Flight was released
two years ago, it would be just as appropriate as it is today.

The JS framework landscape is insane (has been for at least 2 years).

------
thomasfl
Move over React and Angular, here's Flight? Learning another javascript web
framework? I wasn't comfortable using Angular at a couple of projects for
customers, before I was thrown into a React project where we've benn
struggling with Flux. That being said, the more frameworks you learn, the
easier it gets to learn new ones.

------
timya15
Prefer using Flight with Handlebars and Baobab, plain/maintainable and simple.

Keep React/Angular aside.....

------
Gigablah
1\. Post an old javascript framework to HN without mentioning when it was
released

2\. Watch the HN crowd have a collective heart attack

